# This is one of the worst things to ever happen to anyone



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 24, 2010)

http://money.cnn.com/2010/08/24/news/bacon_prices/index.htm

What are we to do?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ianini (Aug 24, 2010)

D:


----------



## Novriil (Aug 24, 2010)

What's bacon?


----------



## aronpm (Aug 24, 2010)

wat

am crying inside


----------



## Forte (Aug 24, 2010)

w/e dogs are still cheap


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 24, 2010)

This is IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## Rikane (Aug 24, 2010)

Forte said:


> w/e dogs are still cheap



Zing~ But I'm pretty sure they're still kinda expensive, considering adoption costs.


----------



## Forte (Aug 24, 2010)

Rikane said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > w/e dogs are still cheap
> ...



the only costs are in skinning and gutting


----------



## Rinfiyks (Aug 24, 2010)

It's the first step towards pigs flying - price of bacon going up.


----------



## Logan (Aug 24, 2010)

aronpm said:


> wat
> 
> am crying inside



am crying outside


----------



## ThatGuy (Aug 24, 2010)

This is because of ethanol and corn syrup. Useless corn products are useless.


----------



## Kian (Aug 24, 2010)

This is how revolutions start.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 24, 2010)

Damn this thread makes me wanna eat bacon for supper. And I shall do just that


----------



## imaghost (Aug 25, 2010)

Rinfiyks said:


> It's the first step towards pigs flying - price of bacon going up.



ha ha you just made my day.


----------



## Lorken (Aug 25, 2010)

This is bad, really bad.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 25, 2010)

Mah Bacon!!!!


----------



## Ashmnafa (Aug 25, 2010)

This is why I eat turkey bacon.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 25, 2010)

That's why I don't eat meat.

(Not really.)


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> This is why I eat turkey bacon.



+1


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 25, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > This is why I eat turkey bacon.
> ...



I eat turkey bacon too. It tastes just as great as bacon but with less heart attack!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 25, 2010)

I hear Weston is a vegetarian.


----------



## Truncator (Aug 25, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I hear Weston is a vegetarian.


i hear you need to stfu


----------



## iasimp1997 (Aug 25, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


>



First amusing picture you've posted, nice.

OT: *sadface*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 25, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Lol. That's exactly what I was thinking. I'm so proud of myself...


----------



## EVH (Aug 25, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > Ashmnafa said:
> ...



Bacon>Turkey Bacon


----------



## Rikane (Aug 25, 2010)

It seems my father bought 2 for 1 bacon today...Maple Lodge too.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 25, 2010)




----------

